# Is anime beginning to lose popularity?



## CannonFodder (Nov 20, 2010)

I've been wondering about this for a while, but is it?

Also I've notice lately there hasn't been as many new popular animes.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 20, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Also I've notice lately there hasn't been as many new popular animes.


 
That's because Naruto is _still going._


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 20, 2010)

Liar said:


> That's because Naruto is _still going._


 Dayuum!  It's still going?


----------



## Xenke (Nov 20, 2010)

PSG is pretty damn awesome.

If it isn't popular, it should be.


----------



## 8-bit (Nov 20, 2010)

Thats because most anime made is pedo fetish bullshit


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 20, 2010)

8-bit said:


> Thats because most anime made is pedo fetish bullshit


 There's actually a train in japan that has a massive loli statue above it, and the train goes right under.... well you get where this is going.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 20, 2010)

8-bit said:


> Thats because most anime made is pedo fetish bullshit


 
i could prove you wrong but i really don't feel like defending something i hate all the other fans of


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Nov 20, 2010)

Animu is popular?


----------



## Vriska (Nov 20, 2010)

First off, needs less Naruto.

second off, where I live there isn't any good anime on tv. No wonder why it is loosing popularity.


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 20, 2010)

i think it still is just as popular as it used to be but it has become so mainstream that people dont talk about it that much anymore.
you still have a ton of cons with a ton of attendees for example


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Nov 20, 2010)

The interest of anime is definitely waning in America. That's because here, it's children who define the popularity of animation. We all remember how mad they went for that PokÃ©mon stuff back in the day...

However, the hardcore otakus love it as much as ever.


----------



## 8-bit (Nov 20, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> There's actually a train in japan that has a massive loli statue above it, and the train goes right under.... well you get where this is going.



 I know, I've seen the pics.



Liar said:


> i could prove you wrong but i really don't feel like defending something i hate all the other fans of


 
Please do. And find all the anime that DONT fall prey to cliches (every bad guy wants to be god why?)

I know there are some badass anime out there, believe me. But Christ, sifting through all the Azumanga Diohs and the Airgears and Grenadas..... ugh.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Nov 20, 2010)

There aren't nearly as many good shows now, and as 8-bit said, there's more pedo BS.
For queer animes of the fall 2010 season, I'd like to nominate:

-Milky Holmes (a bunch of little girls doing stuff)
-Oreimo, which translates to "My little Sister Can't Be This Cute"
(yes, it's about incest)


----------



## 8-bit (Nov 20, 2010)

Le Chevalier D'eon is badass :3 WATCH IT legally for free on YT


----------



## Jude (Nov 20, 2010)

I don't think so. My school is full of weeaboos. They all seem to gather up at the Japanese culture club.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Nov 20, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I've been wondering about this for a while, but is it?
> 
> Also I've notice lately there hasn't been as many new popular animes.


 
That's because most new animes *suck* (imo).

Best Buy needs to bring in more Gundam stuff.  >:C  There's soooo much more than GW, SEED, and 00.


----------



## Xenke (Nov 20, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> That's because most new animes *suck* (imo).


 
PSG! >:C


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Nov 20, 2010)

Xenke said:


> PSG! >:C


 
I did say "most".  ;P


----------



## Xenke (Nov 20, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> I did say "most".  ;P


 
Panty's hair is a banana.

It's funny because it's canon.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Nov 20, 2010)

Popularity is probably about the same. If the perception is anime is losing popularity because new animes aren't being introduced, there are plenty of new animes but they're all that Bakugan shit. Adult Swim probably avoids airing animes because their comedy cartoon block or "Fox Sunday Lite" is just that much more profitable and their viewers a little less fickle about what they want to see.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 20, 2010)

I'd say so; you don't really see new ones on TV anymore.


----------



## Shico (Nov 20, 2010)

I think the issue is people are getting it free online, including fandubs of anime that has not even hit the states yet, so it is loosing its ghusto before it even hits American TV let alone video stores. Back in the late 90's early 2000 when anime seemed to be at its peak the internet was still fairly new compared to what it is now and with dial up being the main way people accessed the internet it was a pain to watch things online. 

I remember when I had to take an hour long drive to this anime specialty store to get anything new and interesting or what was not available in the states yet because they had tons of raw Japanese imports and funsubs...but now I find it online...

I have been forcing myself not to go and watch FMA Brotherhood online, I assume Adult Swim will be back to new episodes here in about 2 weeks and I know that if I go find new episodes online that my weekends will be that much less fun and I like having something to look forward to. But I am sure lots of fans gave up on and abandoned AS to go finish the series online.


----------



## Willow (Nov 20, 2010)

Maybe if people wouldn't focus on just one anime at a time, it wouldn't seem that way. Because a lot of anime gets released in America, but not a lot of it makes it to cable just because networks don't know what to do with the other stuff. Or something like that. 

I dunno. I still buy and watch anime when I can get my hands on it. My most recent series being Hetalia. It was pretty okay for what it's worth, but people expect waaay too much from it. Like it's supposed to be some super awesome animu about WWII or something. Yea don't do that.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Nov 20, 2010)

If it is beginning to die, I should be happy. Sorry, but I just don't like anime. However, I have something that no one else has on this forum. Altruism. Therefore, I'd be a little sad that all you people would lose something you like.


----------



## Xenke (Nov 20, 2010)

Commiecomrade said:


> However, I have something that no one else has on this forum. Altruism.


 
Now that's just mean. :c


----------



## SirRob (Nov 20, 2010)

Shico said:


> I think the issue is people are getting it free online, including fandubs of anime that has not even hit the states yet, so it is loosing its ghusto before it even hits American TV let alone video stores. Back in the late 90's early 2000 when anime seemed to be at its peak the internet was still fairly new compared to what it is now and with dial up being the main way people accessed the internet it was a pain to watch things online.
> 
> I remember when I had to take an hour long drive to this anime specialty store to get anything new and interesting or what was not available in the states yet because they had tons of raw Japanese imports and funsubs...but now I find it online...
> 
> I have been forcing myself not to go and watch FMA Brotherhood online, I assume Adult Swim will be back to new episodes here in about 2 weeks and I know that if I go find new episodes online that my weekends will be that much less fun and I like having something to look forward to. But I am sure lots of fans gave up on and abandoned AS to go finish the series online.


That's a good point...


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 20, 2010)

The last anime I watched and like watch fullmetal alchemist brotherhood.
The finale was fucking awesome!  The fought god!
*if you do watch, watch from the beginning*


----------



## Willow (Nov 20, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> The last anime I watched and like watch fullmetal alchemist brotherhood.


 I still need to watch that.


----------



## Xenke (Nov 20, 2010)

Willow said:


> I still need to watch that.


 
I will never.

I peeped in on one episode that had lust and she was less pretty than in the original.

HOW. DID THEY. MANAGE THAT!?


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 20, 2010)

Willow said:


> I still need to watch that.


 It's on youtube(under the shows), it's fucking amazing.


Xenke said:


> I will never.
> 
> I peeped in on one episode that had lust and she was less pretty than in the original.
> 
> HOW. DID THEY. MANAGE THAT!?


 Because they followed the manga more, and in the manga lust wasn't created from a dead person rather she was made from "father".


----------



## Xenke (Nov 20, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> It's on youtube(under the shows), it's fucking amazing.
> 
> Because they followed the manga more, and in the manga lust wasn't created from a dead person rather she was made from "father".


 
THey still could have made her prettier. :C


----------



## PoisonUnagi (Nov 20, 2010)

Not as far as I know. I just started watching anime, so far I've seen Higurashi, most of Texhnolyze and a single episode of Ergo Proxy... it's dying? D:


----------



## Shico (Nov 20, 2010)

I think another thing is it's not like "new" anymore, it is so mainstream it does not feel special.
Back when I was JR in highschool anime was suddenly not hard to find, Suncoast videos display window was full of anime action figures and plush toys and their anime section went from nothing to its own corner. 
Anime went from being found only at like a comic book store to being like all over the place. 
In middle school and early highschool anime was harder to find and I watched anything I could get a hold of and since anime had less demand what made its way over to the states was generally the cream of the crop (as in stuff that did really well in Japan was pretty much all the USA got) thanks to the demand more and more anime made its way to the states and now it is everywhere, and now it is hard to filter out what is a crap series and what is a good series and man have I seen a lot of crap anime lately >_O


----------



## Xenke (Nov 20, 2010)

Shico said:


> I think another thing is it's not like "new" anymore, it is so mainstream it does not feel special.
> Back when I was JR in highschool anime was suddenly not hard to find, Suncoast videos display window was full of anime action figures and plush toys and their anime section went from nothing to its own corner.
> Anime went from being found only at like a comic book store to being like all over the place.
> In middle school and early highschool anime was harder to find and I watched anything I could get a hold of and since anime had less demand what made its way over to the states was generally the cream of the crop (as in stuff that did really well in Japan was pretty much all the USA got) thanks to the demand more and more anime made its way to the states and now it is everywhere, and now it is hard to filter out what is a crap series and what is a good series.


 
You could always do research online.

Or befriend an anime friend who can compare it to many other titles and give a relative rank.


----------



## 8-bit (Nov 20, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> The last anime I watched and like watch fullmetal alchemist brotherhood.
> The finale was fucking awesome!  The fought god!
> *if you do watch, watch from the beginning*


 

AND PRIDE!!!


----------



## Attaman (Nov 21, 2010)

The thing is, when anime started coming to the US and the like there was a _huge_ boost in sales, which opened the door to many new studios, new series', and so on.  Now that those sales are beginning to / have died down, not as much new stuff can be cranked out under the "Hit or miss we'll still get buyers" principle.  Furthermore, that such isn't selling like hot-cakes in the US any more (plus the mailing limitations on Japan-US at the moment), not as many publishers are willing to put up with such (rights to print the products, shipping the stuff around the country, willing to reimburse stores on "dead" shelf space) which is engaging in a slow-operating positive feedback look.  So far, most of what you see in book stores not dedicated to anime / manga is:
Handful of "little name" series'
Generic genre fillers (Here's Romance Anime, here's horror Manga)
Big-Name Series' (Bleach, DeathNote, etcetera)

Shame, because there's some good series' that deserve to leave Japan (and some bad ones that should never have left their publishing houses, let alone shores).


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 21, 2010)

They add up just fine. As a round-the-clock weeaboo 8bitnerd, I can say that the community works perfectly and the canceled con is re-established as "Bender - Con" which suprisingly has the name of a person I know on FA. Well, I doubt there is a connection - but they both reside in the same country. As for anime... There have been a few that are the new year ones;
There werea  few heeb reviews from Ram, but I won't translate them for you - even if they were funny.

I'll just round up a few names:
1)Shinryaku! IKEA Musume - The so called "Squid Girl" is a boring faggotry about a little kid - O that wants to conquer the world. She quickly begins to work in a nearby McDonalds and that's about it.
2) Panty and Stocking - Oh the horrible. This is a parody on american cartoons, and PnS(Which sounds supposedly like "penis") is a horribly drawn anime with a sex maniac, admiral fatass, a black mahhmoud priest that acts like a chambermaid, and a dog that resembles that robotic autist from Zim. First episode has a lot of shit, literally.
3)Ore No Imouto Ga Konna Ni Kawaii Wake Ga Nai - It's such a long name for such a reality that resides among us. The story tells about a bro that finds out his little bipolar sister watches loli-porn and is an utter weeaboo. He then begins his life, affected by such weeabooness and eventually he becomes a full term keyboard - crusher.
4)Tantei Opera Milky Holmes - This is basically like "Kodomo No Jikan!" in the characters - four gailbaits loligirls that supposedly have detective names although all they do is things like "Who hid the pacifier" and not anything cool like cold war stuff.
5) MM! - This is a fetishist maze; Everybody there is fucked in some way, and it contains a lot of ecchi. PG-13 w/ pshots or jingling breasts aka stuff that R.O.E. likes.

This is like xbox 1... This is like xbox 2... This is like shitbox 3... It doesn't even work!


There are other ones filled with ecchi released like in every year, but I guess they'll catch up popularity as the time travels. Their new fucked up invested animes will gather a lot of fans.
No need to worry.

× .×‘.
Furries like ecchi


So I am residing between "idc" and "no" as I am one of those daniel people who like the substreams around and not the actual series.

P.S.
R.O.E. - A weeaboo friend of mine that likes Ecchi
Daniel - Another one that likes vocaloid and is the optimal weeaboo for all. There are worse.

Just do stuff with ikea musume.


----------



## Fay V (Nov 21, 2010)

Honestly I think the group that made it so popular in the first place grew up a bit. I got into anime as a 4th grader with pokemon and digimon. There were shows on tv for my age group up until my teens. After that I can recognize that there are still some very good anime, and I will watch them, but I haven't gone out of my way to read manga or watch anime in a long time. 
Many of the shows are targeted below my age level. I think that many of the kids that grew up with anime moved on a bit, as people do, so the numbers are settling down a bit to a more natural level of losing and gaining fans.


----------



## Winkuru (Nov 21, 2010)

Willow said:


> I still need to watch that.


 
And i need to continue watch it from the point i stopped at last summer ( i think i stopped some where around 15-20 episode zone) Such a shame though that Finnish tv channel's show very rarely any anime show's. Total amount of shows shown in the past 10 years is probably 5 or 6 in total (didin't count show's like pokemon)  The amount of anime movies get shown isn't really any that better and when they do show them they tend to air after midnight.


----------



## Lapdog (Nov 21, 2010)

> Is anime beginning to lose popularity?


God I hope so. Just like people have been saying, needs less Naruto.


----------



## Willow (Nov 21, 2010)

Winkuru said:


> And i need to continue watch it from the point i stopped at last summer ( i think i stopped some where around 15-20 episode zone)


 My problem is that I'm too lazy to watch it online and since I don't have cable in my own room, I usually fall out of watching it because of the time it comes on. Or just because everyone likes to bitch about what's on.


----------



## Winkuru (Nov 21, 2010)

Willow said:


> My problem is that I'm too lazy to watch it online and since I don't have cable in my own room, I usually fall out of watching it because of the time it comes on. Or just because everyone likes to bitch about what's on.


 
I tend to get that problem too nowadays. I used to watch a lot of film's and stuff on my computer but now it take's effort to start watching.


----------



## Shico (Nov 21, 2010)

Lapdog said:


> God I hope so. Just like people have been saying, needs less Naruto.


 
Naruto is not all bad, the issue is it has more filling than twinkies >:T
Between the useless filler is some epic/heartfelt stuff, namely in Shippuden. Also from what my sister is telling me from watching fansubs/reading the manga near the end of the series things get REALLY heavy with the death of many characters and the destruction of the village. She is still watching it, me I gave up, the ammount of filler makes the plot move too damn slow and I do not have the dedication to keep up with things that are much over 50 episodes.

However I must say that Naruto is the new generations Dragonball Z, my god was I ever obsessed with DBZ, I even went around to all the Burger Kings trying to collect those little mettalic looking satues of each character they had in kids meals. If Naruto was on TV back then I would have fangirled the shit out of it and if it was on alongside DBZ I think I would have chosen Naruto over DBZ because the animation alone is better (DBZ has an odd style when you think about it)
Man I miss being a weeaboo, I can not fangirl over things like I used to and I miss being so easily worked up (I used to squeal when a new episode started)


----------



## Willow (Nov 21, 2010)

Shico said:


> Naruto is not all bad, the issue is it has more filling than twinkies >:T


Are you sure it doesn't have anything to do with the fan base?



> Man I miss being a weeaboo, I can not fangirl over things like I used to and I miss being so easily worked up (I used to squeal when a new episode started)


 Does not compute x_x


----------



## Konda (Nov 22, 2010)

I didn't check out this Panty Stocking anime until looking in this thread and I have to say it is incredible.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 22, 2010)

I just cannot get myself to like "Teenager with random magical powers" animes. Which is what it seems at least 50% of the market in America is.

I prefer my anime/manga as: 
-Completely frickin ridiculous from the start (Fraken Fran, Rozen Maiden, Princess Tutu, horror manga) and staying true to that through the whole show
-Hentai that doesn't try to create some godawful half-assed story (all or nothing, dammit)
-"Realistic" shoujo-ai, aka girl love, like Maria-sama ga miteru, K-on (YES IT IS TOTALLY LESBIAN IN THE FIRST SEASON), Strawberry Panic (iffy at best, have these girls never even heard of the existence of men?), Girl Friend (this is a good manga to frustrate you, though), etc
-Animes that are so over the top and struggle to explain themselves (Mnemosyne, also Fraken Fran, Elfen Lied, etc)


AND THAT IS MY OPINION *drops mic and staggers drunkenly offstage*


----------



## Harlequin Raven (Nov 22, 2010)

I still enjoy it, but it never has been the centre of my life. That being said, there still seems to be a good amount of interest. I think the market has just been so saturated that it seems less invasive. Perhaps people have also started to realize that they CAN enjoy anime while still having real lives. As with anything popular, there will always be the utter crap along with the relatively rare gems. Look at our own fandom. We are hardly perfection in fur ourselves. There are furs that make me want to go in another direction--as quickly as possible. There are also furs that have the kindest hearts I have ever been lucky enough to find, and despite life dealing them a terrible hand, they do what they can about it instead of whining and expecting it to get better. People are people, fads are fads. Life rolls ever onward, and a bunch of other cliche things.

One also has to consider that we may not be getting most of the really good anime. The American market is different than the Japanese market. I am not saying one is better, just that we have different cultures. All in all, I think it will probably fall into the category of nostalgia for many fans. The current in seems to be BBC America shows. Granted, I love my Doctor Who, but it does kind of sadden me to start talking to a Doctor Who fan and have them not get my classic references. Maybe it just makes me feel old. LOL.


----------



## Shico (Nov 22, 2010)

Willow said:


> Does not compute x_x


 
As a teen all it took was a new episode of my favorite anime to get me into a fit of pure joy...I miss those days *sigh


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 22, 2010)

Shico said:


> As a teen all it took was a new episode of my favorite anime to get me into a fit of pure joy...I miss those days *sigh


 
Aw man, yeah. Getting home from school, ploppin down on the couch, and trying to skip dinner because "It's a new episode of Digimon!"


----------



## Xenke (Nov 22, 2010)

I remember when I first watched Evangelion.

I was like FUCK YEA, and NGE was like AWWWWWWWRIGHT, and I was like WOOOO, and NGE did a lot of KABOOM BLAM--

Congratulations
Congratulations
Congratulations
Congratulations
Congratulations
Congratulations
Congratulations
Congratulations

Fuck you low budget last episode.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 22, 2010)

Xenke said:


> I remember when I first watched Evangelion.
> 
> I was like FUCK YEA, and NGE was like AWWWWWWWRIGHT, and I was like WOOOO, and NGE did a lot of KABOOM BLAM--
> 
> ...


 That was some bullshit. When I saw that, I was like, "That's it, I'm selling my box set for 10$ to a hobo."


----------



## Xenke (Nov 22, 2010)

Skift said:


> That was some bullshit. When I saw that, I was like, "That's it, I'm selling my box set for 10$ to a hobo."


 
The rest of the series is great, I'd love to actually own it.

I have no doubt that the series would have ended well if the plug wasn't pulled.

At least the remake movies are refreshing.

Hopefully they don't lose funding. xD


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 22, 2010)

Xenke said:


> The rest of the series is great, I'd love to actually own it.
> 
> I have no doubt that the series would have ended well if the plug wasn't pulled.
> 
> ...


 All I had was the ~original Evagelion~ box set, so I never saw _End of Evangelion._


----------



## Xenke (Nov 22, 2010)

Skift said:


> All I had was the ~original Evagelion~ box set, so I never saw _End of Evangelion._


 
You should check that out.

But I'm talking about NEW NEW movies.

A complete remake (split into parts).

So shiny. âŸ¡Â¬âŸ¡


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 22, 2010)

Xenke said:


> You should check that out.
> 
> But I'm talking about NEW NEW movies.
> 
> ...


 
oh, cool

as long as i don't see shinji being a total fag for dudes, i mean


----------



## Xenke (Nov 22, 2010)

Skift said:


> oh, cool
> 
> as long as i don't see shinji being a total fag for dudes, i mean


 
But, but...

Mmmmm, Shinji~

He's like my clone, my strange, asian, clone.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 22, 2010)

Xenke said:


> But, but...
> 
> Mmmmm, Shinji~
> 
> He's like my clone, my strange, asian, clone.


 
but he's like
gay

for dicks

and had a crush on a dude

i came in expecting asuka/rei and left with shinji/dude


----------



## Xenke (Nov 22, 2010)

Skift said:


> asuka


 
Mmmmm...

Thermal expansion~

*droll*


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 22, 2010)

Xenke said:


> Mmmmm...
> 
> Thermal expansion~
> 
> *droll*


Are you talking about her fatsuit? What the diiicckkkss


----------



## Xenke (Nov 22, 2010)

Skift said:


> Are you talking about her fatsuit? What the diiicckkkss


 
Lollll, no.

When she explains thermal expansion to Shinji (same episode I think), her example involves her boobies.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 22, 2010)

Xenke said:


> Lollll, no.
> 
> When she explains thermal expansion to Shinji (same episode I think), her example involves her boobies.


 
oh hey i remember that xD


----------



## Xenke (Nov 22, 2010)

I feel like my weeaboo shameless expressed itself.

Maybe it's because I've been watching anime for the past many hours. :/


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 22, 2010)

Xenke said:


> I feel like my weeaboo shameless expressed itself.
> 
> Maybe it's because I've been watching anime for the past many hours. :/


 
I'm watching Princess Tutu. I'm the one who should feel terrible.


----------



## Xenke (Nov 22, 2010)

Skift said:


> I'm watching Princess Tutu. I'm the one who should feel terrible.


 
Fruits Basket. :/

I haven't seen Tutu, but I think it's on Hulu...


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 22, 2010)

Xenke said:


> Fruits Basket. :/
> 
> I haven't seen Tutu, but I think it's on Hulu...


 
I liked Fruits Basket. The end is *gets brick'd*

Tutu is pretty awesome, actually. When you think the story is like "YHEY HAPPY ENDING" they pull some pretty meta shit. 
It's also about a duck that turns into a ballerina.


----------



## Xenke (Nov 22, 2010)

Skift said:


> It's also about a duck that turns into a ballerina.


 
Whatttttt

That's almost as crazy as canon hair bananas.

Of course, nothing is as crazy as Cromartie High School.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 22, 2010)

Xenke said:


> Whatttttt
> 
> That's almost as crazy as canon hair bananas.
> 
> Of course, nothing is as crazy as Cromartie High School.


Well to be fair it's about a duck who can turn into a girl (who fails at everything, including catching on with the plot), who turns into a superhero ballerina WITH NO POWERS OTHER THAN BALLET.


----------



## Xenke (Nov 22, 2010)

Fruits Basket is much better with the English Dub...

That. Is. Sofuckingrare.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Nov 23, 2010)

As long as one US dollar can still buy 80 Japanese yen, we will never run out of interest in anime.


----------



## Willow (Nov 23, 2010)

Xenke said:


> *Fruits Basket* is much better with the English Dub...
> 
> That. Is. Sofuckingrare.


 Fruits Basket was the first box set I ever bought. c:


----------



## Xenke (Nov 23, 2010)

Willow said:


> Fruits Basket was the first box set I ever bought. c:


 
Hehe.

It was the first series I ever actually watched with other people.

We were all like WEEABOOS UNITE!


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 23, 2010)

DarrylWolf said:


> As long as one US dollar can still buy 80 Japanese yen, we will never run out of interest in anime.


 
Except, things are actually _more_ expensive in Japan than in the US.

Japanese merch costs more in Japan than it does in America, believe it or not. (My dad lives there, he was telling me about it.)
Apparently a manga in Japan (which are smaller than the ones produced in English) costs the equivalent of 15$ in Osaka (and they actually give discounts to tourists, not other Japanese people, oddly enough). 

The Yen is not the Japanese "dollar" after all. One yen is like one piece of small change. They call all of their money "yen", so 500 yen are essentially "500 pieces of small change".


----------



## A10pex (Nov 28, 2010)

Oh please yes!


----------



## FakerFace (Nov 28, 2010)

Yeah it is... and for several reasons:

1.) It's all unoriginal. They rip each other off, and I can name the cast of every anime ever:

- The emo hardass
- The bubbly girl who needlessly wants him when....
- The funny guy (who is frienemies with the emo guy) is in love with her
- There is a dark chick who is a complete badass who usually dies
- The tough guy who is stereotypically a dumbass 

2.) Besides the cast being basically the same every single time they literally steal character designs from each other constantly. There's probably 100+ anime with a Sephiroth clone in it.

3.) The stories are also getting stale.

4.) It's a disgustingly expensive hobby.

5.) Finally, the quality of anime from the 1990s is a massive improvement from nowadays, because anime hasnt been produced in Japan for like 15 years or so, instead they ship it off to Korea. Who would willingly subject themselves to so much god awful panning and tweening? Like constantly watching a poorly produced flash animation.


----------



## Altamont (Nov 29, 2010)

Xenke said:


> I remember when I first watched Evangelion.
> 
> I was like FUCK YEA, and NGE was like AWWWWWWWRIGHT, and I was like WOOOO, and NGE did a lot of KABOOM BLAM--
> 
> ...



Ha, I think I'm the only one in the world who genuinely loved the final two episodes  However, End of Evangelion is easily the superior conclusion, in my opnion.

And the Rebuild of Evangelion films? BLOWS MY MIND APART.

I'm also loving Panty and Stocking, and I'm catching up on the original FMA and Haruhi Suzumiya, as well as Chevalier D'eon.

I really like the so-called "indie animes" like Kino's Journey and Now and Then, Here and There.


----------



## CrazyLee (Nov 30, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> There's actually a train in japan that has a  massive loli statue above it, and the train goes right under.... well  you get where this is going.


That's actually a very good photoshop. If you look close enough you'll notice the loli is actually a small plastic figure.

And while searching for info on this I found this fundie-satire on anime:
http://christwire.org/2009/02/godless-japanese-unveil-heathen-anime-sex-train-technology-idol/


 My major problem with anime is it seems so cookie cutter nowadays. This may be because of the fact that back in the old days, there was no internet, so only the best anime came over to the USA, the ones that the US companies knew would sell. Now, with the internet, it takes all of an hour after a show broadcast to post it online, no matter how shitty it is. So we get all anime, shitty and non-shitty alike.

And some weaboo fans don't care if it's shit or not, they'll watch it all anyway.

Back to the cookie cutter bit, it seems that anime revels in stereotypes. It seems nearly all anime nowadays involves whiny angsty emo teens. This may be to sate the Japanese Male's hunger for scantily-clad 15-year-old girls, but god damn, the amount of wangst I have to listen to to get through your typical japanese teen drama is just fucking too much at times.

Not to mention that most anime that seems to come out of japan nowadays is teen-harem-romance-comedy-drama shit that you could create a Mad-Lib sheet for, just fill in the names and you have a script.

For an example, I swear that more than half the anime the college's anime club shows is harem-comedy-romance-drama shit, where there's one male character who has no testicles, and a bunch of women who love that man and show it by beating the shit out of him several times per episode. It gets annoying after a while. 

Add to that we're watching not one but TWO incestual anime. First one is that "My sister...cute" anime mentioned before. The whole plot revolves around a little sister who loves incestual hentai games/manga and tries to get his brother into them because she secretly pines for him. The second anime is about a brother/sister pair, and the whole anime is a giant H-game. All the women adore the brother, the sister wants to fuck him, and by the 4th episode the brother's fucked the first girl, and they actually showed the fucking in porny detail on the screen. They censored it for the first 10 seconds then said "fuck this, here's some porn".

I think this one guy on another board says it well:


> *Modern anime is a stagnant cesspool of regurgitated ideas.* Panty and Stocking at least tries to be a little different. That's all it takes.



The only anime I seem to like now is anime that is different in some way, that's a mindfuck of some kind, that makes me laugh, that has good action scenes and pretty CGI, that's unique, that has a good plot. About the only good things I've seen this season are P&SwG and Star Driver, both of which don't take themselves seriously.


----------



## ~secret~ (Dec 2, 2010)

I used to be a big anime fan, but I grew out of it. Now I can't stand those grating Japanese voices or ridiculous premises. Never mind that recent shows seem like they were squeezed from the same tube of generic paste.


----------



## RammsteinSkollexxx (Dec 5, 2010)

CrazyLee said:


> That's actually a very good photoshop. If you look close enough you'll notice the loli is actually a small plastic figure.
> 
> And while searching for info on this I found this fundie-satire on anime:
> http://christwire.org/2009/02/godless-japanese-unveil-heathen-anime-sex-train-technology-idol/
> ...



It really is getting hard to find decent anime! It's all turning into shining, magical, unfunny lolicon bullshit that runs on stereotyping! I woulnd't be surprised if anime is losing its popularity, because who wants to watch the same crap over and over and over again?


----------



## KazukiFerret (Dec 5, 2010)

I honestly don't know or care. 

Naruto needs to hurry the fuck up and end, only reason I keep reading and watching it is pure bloody stubbornness and the vain hope the it'll start to be good again. 

Bleach I still like and hope to see it continue.

One Piece... has no story anymore, just mindless stuff happening.

If anything the reason why most 'new' anime gets ignored is because we're still focusing on these three and honestly the only good 'New' anime I've come across lately is Soul Eater.


----------



## Willow (Dec 5, 2010)

RammsteinSkollexxx said:


> It really is getting hard to find decent anime! It's all turning into shining, magical, unfunny lolicon bullshit that runs on stereotyping! I woulnd't be surprised if anime is losing its popularity, because who wants to watch the same crap over and over and over again?


 Stalk Funimation's every move?

Though of course, it doesn't help that we only see about maybe 1/4 of the anime Japan produces I guess. 
The only way anime gets produced in America is through fans whining about it, it seems. 

Makes sense, why would you bring something from overseas if it didn't really have much of a fan base to begin with? It also depends on whether or not Japan agrees to handing the goods over to us if I'm not mistaken. 

Having a huge fan base can be a really good thing or bad thing though in some cases. But at least it gives Gaia something to talk about for a week. ^^'

Unrelated note, your avatar makes me smile.


----------



## TwilightV (Dec 6, 2010)

KazukiFerret said:


> One Piece... has no story anymore, just mindless stuff happening.


 
No. If anything it's the only one of the "Big Three" that should be taken seriously, especially given recent story developments that don't involve some uber-powerful guy who spends whole chapters going on about some dumbass plan people stopped caring about years ago with a retarded name like Uchiha or Aizen (<- LOL Aizen's story just FINALLY finished... for now anyways).


----------



## Xenke (Dec 6, 2010)

I finished watching Princess Tutu a little while ago.

Holy fucking shit, manliest show ever.


----------



## yiffytimesnews (Dec 6, 2010)

I just wish more of it was dubbed.


----------



## Willow (Dec 6, 2010)

yiffytimesnews said:


> I just wish more of it was dubbed.


 The unfortunate part with dubbing anime is the fact that it'll only get dubbed if enough people already like the show in its subbed and/or manga form. 

And then, there are some shows where they only dub half of it and continue the rest of the story _in_ the manga.


----------



## Xenke (Dec 6, 2010)

yiffytimesnews said:


> I just wish more of it was dubbed.


 
I wish that 90% of the stuff that was dubbed was dubbed well.


----------



## 8-bit (Dec 6, 2010)

I wish they would make more original opening sequences. Seriously, head turns and running. ALL THE TIME >:;


----------



## Shico (Dec 6, 2010)

Well Adult Swim let me down as they started FMA Brotherhood over again instead of starting new episodes on Saturday :-(

The fact they quit showing new episodes and started over in the first place is a good example of why anime is going downhill, people loose interest when you pull shit like that and/or they go find it online fansubbed for free. 
Now I gave AS a chance and waited thinking that when they got back to the last new ep they showed that they would continue the series with new episodes (they did this with Code Geass...3 times! Went part way through and started over from ep1, the next time they went more than halfway through and started over, and with the last start over they showed it start to finish...which means I saw the first part of the series 3 times)...and this last Saturday at 1am I sat there waiting for a new episode and they went right back to ep 1 ...again....
AS you have failed me so hard, I give up on you now...


----------



## 8-bit (Dec 6, 2010)

Shico said:


> Well Adult Swim let me down as they started FMA Brotherhood over again instead of starting new episodes on Saturday :-(
> 
> The fact they quit showing new episodes and started over in the first place is a good example of why anime is going downhill, people loose interest when you pull shit like that and/or they go find it online fansubbed for free.
> Now I gave AS a chance and waited thinking that when they got back to the last new ep they showed that they would continue the series with new episodes (they did this with Code Geass...3 times! Went part way through and started over from ep1, the next time they went more than halfway through and started over, and with the last start over they showed it start to finish...which means I saw the first part of the series 3 times)...and this last Saturday at 1am I sat there waiting for a new episode and they went right back to ep 1 ...again....
> AS you have failed me so hard, I give up on you now...



Suck it up and watch the subs. I blasted throught FMAB in a month.


----------



## RammsteinSkollexxx (Dec 6, 2010)

Willow said:


> Stalk Funimation's every move?
> 
> Though of course, it doesn't help that we only see about maybe 1/4 of the anime Japan produces I guess.
> The only way anime gets produced in America is through fans whining about it, it seems.
> ...


 
I guess...but I think 1/4th is enough. If Bleach was the best Viz Media could find, I don't want to know what kind of shit got turned down . 

btw yours made me smile too


----------



## CrazyLee (Dec 7, 2010)

KazukiFerret said:


> Naruto needs to hurry the fuck up and end, only reason I keep reading and watching it is pure bloody stubbornness and the vain hope the it'll start to be good again.
> 
> Bleach I still like and hope to see it continue.



Bleach is trying to out DBZ.... DBZ. Naruto is as well. I got bored with the first one after it went all Filler-y and spent several episodes to do JUST ONE THING.

I guess the Japanese companies care more about continuing a franchise and milking it to death rather than actually making it good.

I think it's funny you mention a bunch of Shonen anime... Bleach, Naruto, One Piece, and Soul Eater. Ever watch anything besides these?



8-bit said:


> I wish they would make more original opening sequences. Seriously, head turns and running. ALL THE TIME >:;



I once saw a video.. can't remember where it was, that was called "Every anime opening ever!" or something like that. And showed all the commonality of different openings. Like running, or staring off into the distance wistfully while the wind blows through your hair, and crap like that.


----------



## Ozzy_Olivers_Cat (Dec 7, 2010)

KazukiFerret said:


> I honestly don't know or care.
> 
> Naruto needs to hurry the fuck up and end, only reason I keep reading and watching it is pure bloody stubbornness and the vain hope the it'll start to be good again.


 
Dare god, I soooo fucking agree with you.
By the way, *cough* Panty and Stocking With Garterbelt, my new obsession. *cough*


It does suck that these days you have to literally wade through of a pool of creepy moe crap just to find something remotely profound and good _and_ reminds you of the creativity anime used to have.


----------



## Heliophobic (Dec 12, 2010)

Anime only dies when naruto dies.
Stop that damn show already.


----------



## CyberFox (Jan 8, 2011)

Let me think of why it's losing popularity
1. Anime we license is the same shit that companies find profitable like Gundam, Naruto, Yu-Gi-Oh! and Dragon Ball
2. Quirky and Unique Animes that do get licensed like Gregory Horror Show, Nerima Daikon Bros. and PANDA-Z are overshadowed by uber-popular brands like Naruto, Gundam and Dragon Ball/Z/GT thus no profit
3. Animes with ANY POTENTIAL like Zenryoku Usagi and Kaiketsu Zorori are ignored by anime licensors in the US

If the following don't scream "This is why Anime is losing popularity", I don't know what is!


----------

